# Sind flache Netzwerkkabel zu gebrauchen?



## cambridge4711 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute.  Ich möchte meinen PC mit einem flachen Netzwerkkabel zum Router verbinden. Die Entfernung wird ca. 10-15 Meter betragen.  Nun habe ich gehört, dass die flachen Netzwerkkabel nicht geschirmt, bzw schlecht geschirmt sind gegenüber einem "normalen" Netzwerkkabel. Wer hat da Erfahrung mit gemacht oder kann mir sagen, dass meine Bedenken völlig unbegründet gegenüber den flachen Kableln sind. Oder gibt es tatsächlich Verbindungsschwierigkeitern mit der Geschwindigkeit wo ich dann gleich bei meinem WLan bleiben kann!!!?????  Danke im voraus   Gruß Cam


----------



## rabe08 (6. Februar 2011)

Habe selbst ein 15m langes flaches Cat6 Kabel im Einsatz, InLine Patchkabel flach, UTP, Cat.6, 15m weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . Das Kabel wird als "in-House-Backbone" zwischen den Etagen eingesetzt, unten hängt es am Router, oben am Switch. Es funktioniert genauso wie ein "normales" Kabel. Von der Theorie her gibt es Vor- und Nachteile des flachen Kabels, in der Praxis ist davon weder positiv noch negativ etwas zu merken. Die Unterschiede sind zu gering.


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2011)

Auf der Arbeit haben wir Teils auch Flachkabel verwendet. Mit den von uns benutzten hatten wir keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Rocksteak (6. Februar 2011)

Das mit der Abschirmung spielt sowieso keine Rolle, wenn du nicht gerade auf ner Lanparty o.Ä. bist. Und ich un meine Freunde hatten bei diversen LANs mit unabgeschirmten Kabeln auch noch keine Probleme


----------



## cambridge4711 (6. Februar 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Habe selbst ein 15m langes flaches Cat6 Kabel im Einsatz, InLine Patchkabel flach, UTP, Cat.6, 15m weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . Das Kabel wird als "in-House-Backbone" zwischen den Etagen eingesetzt, unten hängt es am Router, oben am Switch. Es funktioniert genauso wie ein "normales" Kabel. Von der Theorie her gibt es Vor- und Nachteile des flachen Kabels, in der Praxis ist davon weder positiv noch negativ etwas zu merken. Die Unterschiede sind zu gering.



Was ist der Unterschied von Deinem Kabel zu diesem? CAT 5e Netzwerkkabel, , 2xRJ45 St., UNGESCHIRMT CAT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder vielleicht auch anders gefragt, worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einem InLine Patchkabel und einem Netzwerkkabel?


----------

